# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] Επαγωγική βλάβη touch screen neff

## tsanlab

Γειά σας
Έχω πρόβλημα με την οθόνη αφής στην επαγωγική εστία T66TS61N0 δεν δουλεύουν 2 κουμπια. Δοκίμασα ένα τρόπο που φτιάξουν την οθονη αφής στα κινητά που είδα στο YouTube με το '' κλακ κλακ'' από τον αναπτήρα (συγνώμη για την έκφραση) απλά δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το εξηγήσω.,και δουλεύει απλά μετά από μια με δύο ημέρες χαλάει πάλι. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ευχαριστώ

----------

